# Probiotic that will work for urgency



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking to try a probiotic that will work for urgency. Has anyone had success with theirs for this reason? If so what do you take and how has it helped you? I have heard of a few from a few people but just dont' know which one to try. I have tried Align but didn't seem to make any difference. Right now I am looking at Kyo-Dolphuis, LactoFlamX and just heard about Pro-Bio Inulin Free. Any advice on these?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

*mrae,Unfortunately I don't have an answer for you but I am sure going to be following this thread as urgency is one of my remaining issues that I would REALLY like to address.Thanks for starting this topic.Thai*


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThere are a few pro biotics that have shown promise with urgency, but sadly like everything else with IBS, you have to keep on trying them untill you get the right one for you. here is some info that you may find interesting or helpful where probiotics are concerned.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.The Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 are showing very good results consistently for IBS and there is also emerging studies that may show it does good things for SIBO as well, teh Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V seems to get on very well with women for reasons as yet unknown (although i am hatching a theory or two!)if you can, try and avoid supermarket own brand probiotics and get them from a good healthfood store. if they are astronomically expensive, your probably paying for the name of the brand rather than anything else, so check the strains and ingredients against other brands so you dont spend more than you have to. personally i think all probiotucs should be free for all.CHeersIan


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I am looking at LactoFamX which has Lactobacillus Plantarum 299v= 18billion live organisms.Also Kyo-Dolphuis which has Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium bifidum, and B Longum=1.5 Billion. Just haven figured out which one yet. Any suggestions with these two?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThe best thing to do is try one at a time for a month at a time and see how you go.cheersIan


----------

